# Sony RX100 and RX1 Owners Rejoice!



## Rofflesaurrr (Jan 25, 2013)

Pearstone has released a wall charger for the NP-BX1 batteries so you no longer have to charge them in camera:
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/899059-REG/pearstone_adc_npbx1_compact_ac_dc_charger_for.html

Or there is a Pearstone Duo table top charger that can do two at once:
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/899061-REG/pearstone_dlc_npbx1_duo_lcd_charger_for.html

Or if you already have a Duo, you can just buy the battery plates:
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/899062-REG/pearstone_pl_npbx1_replacement_plate_for_sony.html

And Sony is also releasing their own wall charger/spare battery kit, although at a higher price:
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/913639-REG/sony_acctrbx_cyber_shot_battery_charger_kit.html

I already have the Pearstone Duo charger for my LP-E6 batteries, so i'll just be buying the plates. The Duo is a great charger by the way. I love mine, and it is a little quicker than the Canon charger.


----------



## expatinasia (Jan 27, 2013)

Interesting, and thanks for sharing that. At least one of the problems with the RX1 has been solved. Charging in camera is just a ridiculous idea for those on full day assignments.


----------

